# F300 Replacement Hands Option



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Apologies if this is common knowledge, but in case anyone needs replacement hands for the f300 Seamasters or the other models that used the stick hands (Geneve, etc); the 1310 Megaquartz hands fit.

After checking the hole diameters, I picked up a set of gilt hands off of ebay to test, and they fit fine. They are slightly longer, but are the same style, which is an improvement over the hands that Cousins list as replacements on their parts list for the 198.0005 SMf300.

I've ordered a set of silver hands with white markers from Cousins. Part description below...

Hour & Minute Hand, White With Luminous Infill & Steel Boss, Omega 065PZ2196 (X25103)

Centre Seconds Hand,Steel,Omega 066UZ2365 (X27160)

Their picture looks like they're the same shape as the test hands, but I'll confirm when they arrive.

Photos of those test hands fitted to a 9164 mechanal module are pasted below, and comparison to the real Seamaster hands below that.

Anyone know of a safe way to remove gilt from hands, without damaging them? If not, I'm going to repaint these white anyhow, so I may just paint the bosses black.


----------



## EJL73 (Apr 7, 2014)

That's a good tip. I needed new hands for my SMF300 (case 198.0016). I ordered the ones from Cousins which they offer for the case ref: Omega 065TZ1677 (I actually think these are from the Cosmic 2000).

Anyhow, I knew they were wrong but decided to fit them to see what they looked like, and I actually like the way they look. Now I am thinking I need the megaquartz hands instead.

Or maybe I'll forget about it and stop spending money :stop:


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

The Megaquartz hands arrived from Cousins earlier this week.

They're an even better match than the ones I got from ebay. Length-wise, they appear to be an exact match.

Photo below. The hands were slightly offset from centre, but the length looks spot on...


----------



## EJL73 (Apr 7, 2014)

They look good. Are they silver with lume insert? Or white with lume? Hard to tell from the photo.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Silver bosses with white markers and inset lume.

I picked up a black-dialled SMf300 in rough shape and I think these are the hands that would have originally been fitted to that model.


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

Good to know. Do we know if the black on silver hands for the silver dial SMf300 are available as well?


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

They aren't listed on the 1310 calibre parts page, but I had a quick look at Paul's page of Omega case styles and if you search Cousins for hands for 198.0020, which appear to have the same or similar stick/baton hands to the silver-dialled SMf300, it pulls back this reference...

* Hour & Minute Hand, Stell With Black & Luminous Infil, Omega 065PZ1695*

Cousins ref: 
*X24723*


(The typo is theirs, not mine).

Given how close the description is to the white ones, it would be a fair bet that they're the ones.

I'd guess they're not listed on the 198.0005/198.0016 pages because no one has asked before. They don't list every part that's available, but they add them when someone makes an enquiry.


----------

